# 11th Anniversary Logo Contest



## jeff (Sep 12, 2014)

Preliminary vote is HERE

*11th Anniversary Logo Contest!*

If you've got a winning logo for us, we've got some cash for you!

*$250 Prize*
Enter via email (see below) by Sunday, Oct 12, 2014.​
Welcome to what has become a very fun yearly tradition at the IAP: Our _*Anniversary Logo Design Contest*_. YOU design it, and the membership votes on it. The logo ends up on our Donation Drawing coffee mug, and graces the front page at our site. 

We're looking for logos which:


have clean, simple lines in black and white
have proportions to fit on our coffee mugs
have elements of pens, the IAP, penmaking, etc.
likely contains the number "11" or "XI" or the word "eleven" or "eleventh" or some other commonly recognized symbol for 11. You get the idea.
You MAY (as the 2009, 2010, 2011, 2012, 2013, and 2014 logos did) incorporate one of the existing IAP logos into your submission. For your convenience, HERE is the vector file of our logo.

The Contest

Beginning any time after two bells in time zone Romeo, the day after this thread is posted, until approximately midnight US Eastern time on October 12, 2014, entries for the logo contest will be accepted as jpg images sent via email to logo11 ("at" penturners.org). If you win, ideally we'd like your design in a vector file, but for the submission, we ask for a jpg no bigger than 800px in the largest dimension.

If more than 12 submissions are received, we will have a preliminary 5-day round of voting to select the top 12 logos. Then we'll have two rounds of member voting; a 5-day semi-final round to select the top 3, and a 5-day final round to select the winner. If a preliminary round is not necessary, the semi-final and final voting periods will be extended to 7 days each.

The names of the members submitting entries will not be revealed until after the final voting. So, *DO NOT POST YOUR ENTRY ANYWHERE!!!* Submit it by email as described below.

If you win, we may ask you to tweak your design somewhat to fit our needs, then it will become the official 11th anniversary IAP logo. It will appear on our annual run of limited edition coffee mugs, and other items we may choose to produce, and will be immortalized on the front page of our site for at least the month of February, 2015.

The Prize

*The winner will receive:*


A $250 gift certificate to the IAP member-vendor of their choice OR a $250 gift certificate to Amazon.com, OR $250 cash delivered via PayPal.
Your choice of two of the items we produce with your logo.
Submitting Your Entry

*DO NOT POST YOUR ENTRY!!* 


You may submit *two entries*. 

There is no fee for entry. 

Entries become the property of Penturners.org, LLC

Submit your entry by email to: logo11 ("at" penturners.org). *Please put "2015 Logo Contest Entry"* in the subject field of your email. I acknowledge all entries by replying to your submission email. If you don't hear from me within 24 hours of receipt, send me a PM. PLEASE include your IAP member name.

If you submit more than one entry, please send them in separate emails. Once you submit an entry, please don't send a revision in a later email. Make sure what you submit is your final entry.

Entries should be jpg images of your digitally created entry, no larger than 800px in either dimension.

Only members of The IAP/penturners.org as of the date of this post are eligible.

Sorry, members of the management team and moderators, you're not eligible!
*Additional Information:*


The logo you submit will be voted upon exactly as you submit it. We won't do any cleanup or tweaking until after the winner is selected.

If your submission includes any elements which are not your own creation, you must have full rights to distribute the elements included with your design, as well as to convey ownership to Penturners.org, LLC.

The logos need to be black and white, not gray scale or color. The reason for that is the design of the mugs, with the logo in clay relief, can accommodate only two "colors" (clay or no clay).
In case you're new and aren't familiar with our mugs, here are examples.

Contact me via PM, or post below if you have questions or concerns. (If you post, please don't quote this entire text!)

GOOD LUCK TO ALL WHO ENTER!!


----------



## jeff (Sep 27, 2014)

Only two entries so far. Get to work and get those awesome logos submitted!


----------



## jeff (Oct 6, 2014)

Still just a few logos submitted. Six days left!


----------



## jeff (Oct 11, 2014)

One more day!. We currently have 11 entries from 7 members. 

Where are all our artsy types? I believe a few years ago we had 20 something entries!


----------



## Sub Vet 10 (Oct 12, 2014)

Dangit. Missed this one. too much work and no play


----------



## Tom T (Oct 12, 2014)

No talent here.  Sorry.  But I do know how to vote.  I will jump in, in the voting round.


----------



## jeff (Oct 13, 2014)

Thanks everyone. The entry period is closed. I'll post the first poll later today.


----------



## spindlecraft (Oct 14, 2014)

jeff said:


> Thanks everyone. The entry period is closed. I'll post the first poll later today.



Will polls be shown in this thread, or will there be a special voting thread made?


----------



## Krash (Oct 14, 2014)

docboy52 said:


> jeff said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks everyone. The entry period is closed. I'll post the first poll later today.
> ...


 

Wait for it ........ :musical-note::musical-note::musical-note::musical-note:


----------



## jeff (Oct 14, 2014)

Due to some unforeseen hiccups in my schedule, it will be another day or so before I get the poll posted. It will be in a separate thread with photos. The link will be clearly posted here and on the front page. You won't be able to miss it!


----------



## jeff (Oct 17, 2014)

We're voting HERE


----------

